# Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongue?



## Rügen

Rugen has one about the size of a quarter on the back of his tongue. I noticed that his grandsire and great-grandsire both have them as well. 

I was wondering how common these spots are~ 

You can check multiple boxes if you have more than one GSD.


----------



## Fodder

my current two do not, but a female that i had a few years back did... and currently my cousin and my best friends gsds have them.

so i voted one yes and one no. they seem to be pretty common, but not so common that one would expect them.


----------



## Sherush

Yes Jesse has a quarter size one at the back of his tongue and a small one near the front.


----------



## pupresq

I voted yes, but we're actually 50/50 around here. Of the 4 pb GSDs currently at the house Grace has one dime sized spot, Griffin has multiple spots, Leo and Rafe have none.


----------



## Woodreb

Rica has a black spot on her tongue. Aodhan doesn't.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Ava doesn't. But, Cooper my Golden had them.


----------



## Janine16

Hardy has lots, I thought that they were due to carrying the black gene, ie they could sire black pups if bred with another dog with it. Is that right?


----------



## Janine16

But have just seen that someones Golden Retriever had them so maybe that blows that theory?


----------



## kleinenHain

I have 5 dogs here that have spots on their tongue

Drake, Catrina and their mom Helga all have the one spot, But Yacky has the most spots I've ever seen. The pictue below is of her when she was about 5 months old. She has even more spots in the back


----------



## 3K9Mom

Camper is discrete. His is on the underside of his tongue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ok I thought I posted but didn't go thru??

Masi,,Drake & Catrina's "sista" also has one black spot in the middle of her tongue,,can't miss it when she opens her big ole mouth)

And wanda, you can send that Yacky girl to me))))))))))))))))))))))

diane


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*



> Originally Posted By: HardyHardy has lots, I thought that they were due to carrying the black gene, ie they could sire black pups if bred with another dog with it. Is that right?





> Originally Posted By: HardyBut have just seen that someones Golden Retriever had them so maybe that blows that theory?


yep... theory blown, its just a birthmark: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post981742

ETA: that photo of Yacky is wild!


----------



## kleinenHain

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

Diane I would send Yacky to you any day and know she would have the best home ever but Pam owns half of her. I can send you my half LOL


----------



## Keegan62

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

Jack's whole tip of his tongue is black










can you see it he was 6.5 months in this picutre


----------



## Daisy1986

That is really funny! 

I agree that they could be birthmarks. 

Shadow does not have them...I have freckles on my eyeballs, weird I know, you cannot see them, unless I show you. Was told it was like a birthmark.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS

Chico has a couple, but they are about half way back on his tongue. A couple people tried to tell me he had chow in him


----------



## mmarie

Bella has 3 or 4, but I'm impressed with kleinenHain's picture. Very cute!


----------



## BlackGSD

I couldn't check multiple boxes sine my answer is "no" several times.







I have had 7 GSDs and none have had black spots on their tongues.


----------



## mjbgsd

OMG that's too funny! I've never seen so many spots before!

Both of mine don't have any spots on their tongues.


----------



## gmcenroe

Juli has a couple of them, they look almost purple instead of black.


----------



## maxsmom1229

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

max has sooo many spots, i get the "he MUST be mixed with chow..." comment all the time


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

What cauases them?

Brady does not have any and none of the GSD's I have had in the past 30+ years didn't either


----------



## Chris Wild

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

It's just a pigment deposit... like a freckle or birthmark.


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

thanks!!


----------



## HAROLD M

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

my puppy dont have any spots on his tongue at all.


----------



## k9sarneko

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

Lexi and Justice don't but Neko has a really cute heart shaped one and all her littermates have dark spots too.


----------



## Suki's Mom

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

Suki has one (that I've noticed).


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

I've only had two Hooligans with the spots. Bruiser has one on the tip of his tongue. My late Kelly had several spots.


----------



## koda00

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

Koda has one spot and his cousin "Boss" has two!


----------



## boeselager

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

My girl Anka is the first dog I've ever had that has 3 big black spots on her tongue. It's pretty far back so you can't see them until her tongue is almost completely out.


----------



## Waldershrek

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

None of mine have ever had them


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

I have never had one that had a spot.


----------



## triordan

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

our 4 yr old female doesn't, but our 6 month old does, you can only see it when he yawns


----------



## harlanr3

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

1 of my three has a black spot


----------



## Nellie

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

Never had any with a black spot


----------



## Sweet Chaos

*Re: Does your GSD have a black spot on their tongu*

My Bear had a few spots. I think he ended up with 3. He didn't have them as a puppy, though. He had this one and one in the back, and I think he ended up with another on the other side.


----------



## Hermann

my last GSD didn't have one..l have beautiful male sable that has one black spot on his tongue and a beautiful sold black female that has one spot on her tongue too...does anyone know why?


----------



## BR870

Abbie has one. Kai had one, but it was on the underside, so you could only see it if his tongue was lolling out to the side...


----------



## lhczth

I have had some with and some without.


----------



## mwiacek10

Mine has one large dark spot on the back of his tongue. I never knew that was something unique to GSDs.


----------



## suzzyq01

Sonar didn't have one until he was about 8 months old. Then all the sudden it started to develop. 

6 months old - no spot
















17 months and a huge black spot


----------



## Tiffseagles

Yes, towards the very back


----------



## shannonrae

Tober has a black spot on his tongue, it is the size of a chick pea and is located very far back (only seen when he yawns).


----------



## vicky2200

Current GSD doesn't. However, we had one in the past (not 100% sure that he was purebred, but the previous owners said he was and he appeared to be) that had one or two spots. Not sure how common it is in shepherds.


----------



## shepherdmom

Three out of the 4 shepherds that have owned me have had black spots.  This is Shadow my ♥ dog who passed away in November.


----------



## Kaiser2012

Dakota, a GSD mix, had a few small spots when she was a puppy. They grew and multiplied until her tongue looked like this. From the research I did way back when, it can happen with several breeds (including the GSD):


cool breeze (more images below) by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## Discoetheque

Both of my girls have a single black spot toward the back of their tongue.


----------



## DharmasMom

Pippa has one. I have had people ask me if she is mixed with chow.


----------



## Laney

Rivers does  a big one on the back of his tongue. In fact, all the GSDs I've had have had one. 
Here is Rivers:


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Zira does.

She started to get that when she was around 11 months old... It gradually got bigger, but looks to have stopped now.

Vet said she was fine.. nothing to worry about.


----------



## doggiedad

let me take a look at his tongue. oouucchhh, he bit me.
just kidding. he has 2 small spots, back left and front right.


----------



## Tankin

Nope, none that I've seen yet


----------



## Anthony8858

Kira has a single black spot, about a .25 inch in diameter, towards the rear of her tongue.


----------



## Pepper311

My border collie mix had black spots looked like a smiley face when she was young. As she aged the spots grew or bled into the rest of her tongue it was weird.


----------



## Neela

*My pup*

My pup, just got a spot on her tongue too! Funny I fifty think it was somthing there breed had? She us a mix & I had fig it mite have been from the Aussie shep in her?


----------



## _Crystal_

Crystal has one or two big ones, Nour doesn't


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Scarlett has several. It's the "other" GSD trying to get out.


----------



## ollie_leyna

Ollie has 3  When we're playing I gauge his tiredness level on how many I can see when he's panting lol.


----------



## flynbyu2

On our third GSD now and they all had at least one spot.

Our newest girl has 4 of them, all toward the back.


----------



## dawnbradley

*Tongue spots*



flynbyu2 said:


> On our third GSD now and they all had at least one spot.
> 
> Our newest girl has 4 of them, all toward the back.


My 2nd gsd had a spotted tongue, I was told it comes from European heritage, like if your mom has a birthmark on her cheek, you might also. Tho i cannot verify the European heritage, that is what I was told. And I have gotten all my gsd's from pounds or a rescue. So I can't ck out the parents... Let me know if u hear more


----------



## StellaSquash

I am not sure if my GSD does, but my lab does.


----------



## K9Drover

Mine too, I thought he might have had chow in his background.


----------



## shezajackiegirl

*spot on tongue*

Hi my one shepherd jackson has a spot in his tongue snd has european heritage. Trixie who is all black snd tan does not.


----------



## drosado

Both of mine have one black spot and my previous one did, too.


----------



## 4score

Just noticed in the last few weeks that our boy (10 months) has a black dot on his tongue. Glad it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## chuckh

yup.


----------



## Jaders

Gunner has an upside down heart.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda is my only GSD that didn't have a spot on the tongue.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora

Ando has a big black spot, akeemi none.


----------



## Anthony8858

Kira had one on the back of her tongue.
Just developed another towards the front.

She's so cooperative


----------



## Sunflowers

I didn't see one on Hans until yesterday and was ridiculously happy to see he has one.
His mom has several, and he is looking more like his mother every single day.


----------



## Mary Beth

Sting has only one. My Aussie and Husky had them. And my Tuxedo cat did.


----------



## Courtdar

Yes my ali girl does have a black dot on her tounge


----------



## Argus

Our one boy had a spot but the three we have now don't have any.


----------



## Thunder2013

Our pup Thunder is just over 3 months and he as a spot at the back of his tongue. We only see it when he yawns . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

Gypsy does on the very back part, on the side of her tongue.


----------



## Ares God Of War

So I'm sure it's a myth.. Lol but always was told when I was a kid if they have a black spot on their tongue then it's going to be a good dog as in nice.. I know this isn't true just something I remember from being a kid!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BMWHillbilly

My GSD doesn't but my yellow Lab does.


----------



## Soundguy

Cas has a long black spot he got from his mom.


----------



## BellaLuna

No black spot here ...


----------



## JackandMattie

I had a solid black who passed of old age a few years back and he had several....So many people tried to convince me that meant he was mixed with chow :headbang:

Neither of my current dogs have any.


----------



## arycrest

arycrest said:


> I've only had two Hooligans with the spots. Bruiser has one on the tip of his tongue. My late Kelly had several spots.


Adding to my 03-27-2009 message ... Bruiser's dear old dad, Slider, has developed a couple black spots on his tongue since I wrote my original message!!!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Holly doesn't. KC did. I always love when folks say" your dog is not purebred, because only Chows have black tongues.............. Ummm, these are spots, not a true black tongue like Chows.
The humane society where I lived try to tell folks that any dog that comes in there with a black spot/spots are part chow and therefore vicious with kids..........


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl has a dime-size spot on the right rear of her tongue.


----------



## missmychance

Frodo developed one black spot near the front of his tongue about 6 months ago. He turned 5 in Dember.


----------



## EmeryGSD

Mine does 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin

I had to look, lol. No black spots on Finn or Abi. Baxter's tongue looks like the side of a cow, but he is part Chow.


----------



## Thesilentone

Sam does, just one spot. One of his siblings had one too.


----------



## David Taggart

Lucy has a rather large black spot at the base of her tongue. Words of popular prejudice: that is the mark of the devil. Many people may fall victims to these jaws.


----------



## GSD FOREVER

I m 2 out 2 gsd's with black marks on their tongues, kind of like black mole on side of face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KodyK

Corey has one on her tongue. I didn't realize it was so common!


----------



## Darth_Ariel

Vader just got one spot on the back of his tongue a few weeks ago, I thought he had something in his mouth until I tried to remove the spot, figured out it was attached. 

My Rhodesian/Lab mix has so many spots that with old age it developed into more of a black tongue with pink spots. Not a bit of chow in him.


----------

